# Problem getting HDMI capture card to work with Panasonic HC-X1



## Silicon_Knight (Jun 29, 2020)

We recently acquired a Panasonic HC-X1 camera to use in a Live production environment, and we're trying to get it's output signal into our video production equipment. I'm stuck and need y'alls expert help! 

Signal chain 1 (no input):
Panasonic HC-X1 (HDMI) -> HDMI to SDI converter (Monoprice or Blackmagic micro - neither worked) -> Blackmagic Decklink Duo 2 SD Capture card​
Signal chain 2 (that works):
Sony FD-AX53 (HDMI) -> HDMI to SDI converter (Monoprice - it's the only one that worked) -> Blackmagic Decklink Duo 2 SD Capture card​
Signal chain 3 (this works, but was just to test the HDMI output from the camera):
Panasonic HC-X1 (HDMI) -> LG OLED TV​
I've tried every combination of resolution, frame rate, bit rate, etc. on the Panasonic. They ALL work when connected to the LG TV, but there is still no output when connected to the HDMI to SDI converter and Decklink capture card. I've even tried matching what works from the Sony camera (1080i/30), but the capture card doesn't seem to acknowledge any input.

I've swapped HDMI cables and SDI cables, but no change. I am at my wits end and I'm open to any suggestions this wonderful might provide?
(hopefully I've provided enough detail above to assist with troubleshooting)

Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 29, 2020)

HDMI from the camera likely is still trying to do the HDCP handshake. SDI does not support HDCP, so the best that you would get is audio only. Some HDMI to SDI converters act as the display (for HDMI v1.4) and can thus pass the signal down the line. These are technically not HDMI compliant.


----------



## Silicon_Knight (Jun 29, 2020)

ruinexplorer said:


> HDMI from the camera likely is still trying to do the HDCP handshake. SDI does not support HDCP, so the best that you would get is audio only. Some HDMI to SDI converters act as the display (for HDMI v1.4) and can thus pass the signal down the line. These are technically not HDMI compliant.



Thanks. I'll dig further into the HDMI/HDCP handshake. I just wish there were some decent tools to monitor what is going on. Like so many other "automatic" things - HDMI is great when it works, but when it doesn't, it seems very challenging to troubleshoot.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 30, 2020)

Run a DVI cable


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2020)

I have had good luck with Decimator converter boxes.


----------



## macsound (Jun 30, 2020)

When plugged into the TV, does the tv show you the resolution and frame rate? Most blackmagic gear doesn't do any sort of conversion, so if you have the capture card set to 1080i 59.97, the input MUST be sending that specific resolution and frame rate, otherwise you won't see anything. 
Another easy way to test this is the Blackmagic software on your computer has a dropdown of resolutions. Click through each one and give it 5-10 seconds after each change to refresh. I'd start at the high end and go down, like start at 1080P60 or 2160P60. Don't start at 640i29.97. You'll probably find the right one faster.


----------



## JD (Jul 7, 2020)

Are all the cables you swapped the same type? I have been amazed at how fussy HDMI is with cables! Ended up scrapping a dozen. The issue seems to loop back to the copyright protection signal not getting read. Once that happens, communication stops. Not sure why that is so fragile, but bottom line is when I went to an expensive cable the problem disappeared. Got me curious enough that I started dissecting the cables. What I found is that often there are no drain wires in the sub-shielded pairs. In addition, the twist rates were very low, along the lines of what you would see in old CAT3 phone cables. Now, as mentioned above, unless both devices support the HDCP handshake, the one that does will lock out. But still, keep an eye on what cables you are using especially if the issue comes up at random. (In my case, it wouldn't work at all.) Also worth mentioning, these were not long cables! (6 feet)


----------



## Ken Summerall Jr (Jul 8, 2020)

Most likely this is a resolution problem. I don't think that camera outputs employ HDCP, especially the more prosumer version like the X1. This camera is native 4K. The BMD Micro convertors will not work for this unless you set the camera to output 1080 from the HDMI output. Your Decklink card is also only good for SD & HD resolutions, no 4K.

Setting the output resolution on the camera to 1080p60 and matching that on the Decklink card should work.


----------

